# The **OFFICIAL** MMA Forum Signature / Avatar Betting Thread



## T.B.

Well,

I'm getting sick and tired of seeing 2,657,341 threads about certain people's signature bets and whatnot. Just handle all UFC (or whatever org.) bets in here (plus, that way no one loses their original thread...and nobody can back out of bets that they claim they "didn't make"). It'll keep the forum a bit cleaner too. :thumb02: 

Thanks guys! Have fun.


----------



## NikosCC

Awesome idea Trey..


----------



## TheSuplexor

Unholy FD3S said:


> ight Niko, you and I are on already.
> 
> Im taking rashad and If i win I want you to put " never doubt the power of the Unholy FD3S "
> 
> who else wants to bet ?


me, im backing tito


----------



## e-thug

Not to call out anyone in particular...."_cough..101..cough"_But im willin to make sig bets on the Big Nog fight.

If Big Nog wins you put "I'm an e-thug nuthugger" until UFC 74.


----------



## T.B.

Ok...

Are there any more sig/av/user title bets to be handled?

I know we have:

- BJJ Boy vs. Asskicker
- jdun11 vs. Chrisl972

Anyone else?

(I know there are a lot of smaller bets, with a bunch of users I don't know...so maybe just leave a reminder post in here...)

You'd better do it now before the event...because this thread will be locked in like an hour, so get your last-minute bets in with each other!


----------



## esv

Anyone want to bet with me on the kos/gsp fight. Il take GSP.

PM me on what the stakes will be.


----------



## esv

do you want to bet with me bjj boy


----------



## SCOTTFREE

Ill Take That Bet In A Heartbeat


----------



## esv

SCOTTFREE said:


> Ill Take That Bet In A Heartbeat


Ok your on, il PM you for further details


----------



## royalking87

im willing to bet somone on the couture fight im taking couture anyone willing


----------



## royalking87

yes sir if couture wins u put i'm one of royalkings peasants


----------



## royalking87

gotcha buddy


----------



## esv

SCOTTFREE said:


> Ill Take That Bet In A Heartbeat


Ok, if GSP wins then you have to put " ESV raped my mother, 5 times.


----------



## SCOTTFREE

if kos wins you put "I lost the bet and scottfree is my daddy" 5 times


----------



## Hollywood6655

well I have bet with Boxing>MMA that is if GSP wins he puts "I went to seaworld with Danni Abaddi and had the time of my life" in his sig

just thought I would post it here so its offical


----------



## Boxing>MMA

So when Koscheck wins Hollywood6655 you have to put "Boxing is greater than MMA and Boxing>MMA made me his b***h 4LIFE."


----------



## Hollywood6655

interesting........

what do you think about me adding this "I went to seaworld with Danni Abaddi and had the time of my life & hollywood6655 owns me 4 life"

since you are so confidant????


----------



## e-thug

So just was reading a thread about how Hammill is gonna beat Bisping.

I will take a sig bet with any person foolish enough to think that Hammill will beat Bisping!


----------



## Hollywood6655

time to pay up boxing>mma

"I went to seaworld with Danni Abaddi and had the time of my life & hollywood6655 owns me 4 life

oh yea and dont forget its a lifetime bet..........lmao


----------



## royalking87

time to pay up also unholy


----------



## esv

SCOTTFREE said:


> Ill Take That Bet In A Heartbeat


time to pay up, you lost the bet.


----------



## sirdilznik

Since my boy Dan Henderson has a big fight coming up I'm willing to do an avatar bet and a signature bet (2 separate bets). The avatar bet if Dan beats Quinton then you have to change to this shirtless Hoff avatar until the next UFC PPV (UFC 76):









The sig bet if Dan wins you have to put "sirdilznik choked me out" in your signature until UFC 76.


----------



## toddums

sirdilznik said:


> Since my boy Dan Henderson has a big fight coming up I'm willing to do an avatar bet and a signature bet (2 separate bets). The avatar bet if Dan beats Quinton then you have to change to this shirtless Hoff avatar until the next UFC PPV (UFC 76):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sig bet if Dan wins you have to put "sirdilznik choked me out" in your signature until UFC 76.


You are on!

If Rampage wins you have to have a George Bush Avatar and your sig has to say "I was destroyed by Toddums, he is handsome and way better than me in every way imaginable".


----------



## sirdilznik

toddums said:


> You are on!
> 
> If Rampage wins you have to have a George Bush Avatar and your sig has to say "I was destroyed by Toddums, he is handsome and way better than me in every way imaginable".


Ok cool. I originally intended to have 2 separate bets with 2 separate people, but both bets with the same person is fine. :thumbsup: 

By the way, i really like Rampage and think this will be a really good close fight that can go either way, but Dan Henderson is my favorite fighter in the whole world and I'm putting pretty much everything (points, avatar, sig) on him. it will make UFC 75 all the more exciting. I can't wait for the fight! :thumb01:


----------



## toddums

sirdilznik said:


> Ok cool. I originally intended to have 2 separate bets with 2 separate people, but both bets with the same person is fine. :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, i really like Rampage and think this will be a really good close fight that can go either way, but Dan Henderson is my favorite fighter in the whole world and I'm putting pretty much everything (points, avatar, sig) on him. it will make UFC 75 all the more exciting. I can't wait for the fight! :thumb01:


sounds good. Deal is on then!


----------



## sirdilznik

toddums said:


> sounds good. Deal is on then!


Great fight for Rampage! n Let me know if you want me to use a different Bush picture.


----------



## toddums

Hey bro thanks for holding up your end of the bet! I totally forget about our little deal haha. I was worried that Hendo was going to win, he looked great in the first round.


----------



## NikosCC

Hey everyone.. Its time for my Sig bet im going to go with Rich Franklin over Anderson silva. PM me if interested


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Same here, I'm going with Rich Franklin


----------



## SuzukS

Ditto. Franklin FTW!!


----------



## hammafist

anyone want to bet on the undercards? i'm taking Gurgel, Bonnar, Starnes, Okami, Burkman, and Black.....


----------



## SuzukS

I'm going with Michael Bisping, Houston Alexander and Karo Parysian to win. Anyone wanna bet against me?


----------



## hammafist

anyone wanna bet? i got, Evans, Alexander, Herman, Parisyan, Fisher, Alves, Lauzon, Aurelio, and Gono..........


----------



## johnbender

I have Thiago Alves BY A MILE

Anyone wanna bet?

If you lose its

Thiago Alves, Next wW champion


----------



## wafb

hammafist said:


> anyone wanna bet? i got, Evans, Alexander, Herman, Parisyan, Fisher, Alves, Lauzon, Aurelio, and Gono..........


I'll take you up on Herman vs Doerksen. If I win you have to rep me:thumb02: and put in your signature "Hammafist loves the chocolate starfish". Whaddaya say?


----------



## Toxic

It may be early but I got Lidell over Wanderlei at UFC 79.


----------



## wafb

Anybody interested in a sig bet on the GSP VS. Hughes fight? I'm taking GSP.


----------



## SuzukS

For UFC 79, I got:

GSP
Wandy
Machida
Sanchez

Anyone?


----------



## Ramzee

for UFC I got Wandy,

any body want to sig bet? :thumb02:


----------



## GMW

Ramzee said:


> for UFC I got Wandy,
> 
> any body want to sig bet? :thumb02:


I'll take that bet Ramzee.


----------



## sove

wafb said:


> Anybody interested in a sig bet on the GSP VS. Hughes fight? I'm taking GSP.


How confident are you? I think GSP takes it, but I'm a sucker for long-shot bets. Are you willing to change your avatar for a month if Hughes wins, while I'll only stake an entry on my sig?


----------



## wafb

sove said:


> How confident are you? I think GSP takes it, but I'm a sucker for long-shot bets. Are you willing to change your avatar for a month if Hughes wins, while I'll only stake an entry on my sig?


sounds good to me, I'll PM you within the next couple of days on what to put on your signature.:thumb02:


----------



## kilik

SuzukS said:


> For UFC 79, I got:
> 
> GSP
> Wandy
> Machida
> Sanchez
> 
> Anyone?


Ill take that bet on GSP, Wandy and Machida becasue i got Hughes, Liddell and Sokky


----------



## sove

wafb said:


> sounds good to me, I'll PM you within the next couple of days on what to put on your signature.:thumb02:


You're on! You better hope Hughes doesn't win this. I already have a picture ready for you! This is win/win for me. I want GSP to win, but if he doesn't, you have a terrible avatar for a month. :thumb02:


----------



## Ramzee

GMW said:


> I'll take that bet Ramzee.


ok GMW if you lose you must have this in your sig until febuary next year (feb 2008)


you can make one for me aswell as long as its in the same dimensions (or smaller) but no bigger. I am hoping you will take this bet bud :thumb02:


----------



## GMW

Lol, yeah, I'll take it.
I was just planning on making you put GMW > Ramzee.


----------



## Ramzee

GMW said:


> Lol, yeah, I'll take it.
> I was just planning on making you put GMW > Ramzee.


so its a deal? tell me exactly what you want in my sig


----------



## GMW

Just put "GMW is greater then Ramzee" =P. I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Ramzee

GMW said:


> Lol, yeah, I'll take it.
> I was just planning on making you put GMW > Ramzee.


ok this is my final version


----------



## looney liam

i don't think gmw will be posting for a few months if he loses this bet:laugh:


----------



## fullcontact

,Wandy's gonna beat Chuck anyone taking this bet?


----------



## sove

Here you go wafb. :thumb02:

I guess it's going to have to be shrunk down.

WAR HUGHES! :bye02: -> me


----------



## Ramzee

DUDE how about some sort of a warning next time


----------



## wafb

sove said:


> Here you go wafb. :thumb02:
> 
> I guess it's going to have to be shrunk down.
> 
> WAR HUGHES! :bye02: -> me


my,my that *is* a lot of cushion.ray01::happy02:ray02::shame02::eek03: :sarcastic05:

I don't even wanna know where you got the pic or where you two hooked up,lmao.


----------



## sove

wafb said:


> my,my that *is* a lot of cushion.ray01::happy02:ray02::shame02::eek03: :sarcastic05:
> 
> I don't even wanna know where you got the pic or where you two hooked up,lmao.


You better get to church... and a temple and pray that Hughes doesn't win, 'cause you're gonna be wearing her for a month if he does!


----------



## Toxic

You know I think I'll be praying onlong with him, I dont want to see that on every one of wafb posts, he posts alot and well that shit gives me nightmares.


----------



## MalkyBoy

what is the point of betting sigs, is ti just for fun bragging rights and humiliation?


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> what is the point of betting sigs, is ti just for fun bragging rights and humiliation?


yep, but you have to be creative with it too.


----------



## Toxic

Yoo hoo Ramzee, come out come out were ever you are.......
here is te URL for you sig,

http://www.geocities.com/bellr77/sigbetfinal.JPG


Try it on your'll like it


----------



## bbjd7

*Werdum vs Gonzaga Sig Bet*

I have a lot of confidence that Werdum is going to beat Gonzaga but almost no one else seems to agree. So I'll defiantly take some sig bets if anyone is intersted.

Mods I know this isn't the right place but i have no clue where this is supposed to go so if someone could move this thread it would be great.

All you would have to put is:

"BBJD7 told me Werdum is going to have a Huge 08 and I should've listened"


----------



## fernando234

hey, sorry I am new to these forums. What is a signature bet?


----------



## bbjd7

a sig bet is where the loser has to put whatever the winner wants in their signature until the next PPV.


----------



## Biowza

I'll take a piece of that. If I win, put: 

'I was wrong about Werdum, I am a bona fide nuthugger and I let this blind me. I should have listened to Biowza'

Keep it on until the next UFC event? UFC 81?

gl :thumb02:


----------



## SuzukS

There is a sig bet thread in smacktalk made just for this..

Regardless, I'm actually going for Werdum anyway


----------



## Bonnar426

I take that bet! If I win you have to put down Justin McCully>Fedor.


----------



## silvawand

Bonnar426 said:


> I take that bet! If I win you have to put down Justin McCully>Fedor.


Ouch, that's harsh. haha


----------



## bbjd7

Biowza said:


> I'll take a piece of that. If I win, put:
> 
> 'I was wrong about Werdum, I am a bona fide nuthugger and I let this blind me. I should have listened to Biowza'
> 
> Keep it on until the next UFC event? UFC 81?
> 
> gl :thumb02:


Defaintly and just a heads up I'm not an Werdum fan. I think he is an intersting fighter but I don't really cheer for him I actually like Gonzaga better.


----------



## kilik

Anyone want a sig bet on Gonzaga vs Werdum? Im taking Gonzaga.


----------



## bbjd7

i got you kilik what am I putting?


----------



## kilik

Your putting "Im sorry Kilik i doubted your judgement and knowledge of Gonzaga and of the ufc in predicting fights. My arms are still hurting from hugging Werdums nuts.

Have up until ufc 81 . What do i have to put up if you win?


----------



## Biowza

Just a warning that I'll post in this thread, if I lose I might not have the sig up right after the event. It will most likely be a day or so after the event, because being in Australia I download it and with the download time and the time difference I usually see the event 18-24 hours later. This event is in England so it might not be that bad, but just a warning though.


----------



## bbjd7

No worries I'm not going to be on for a day or two after the event since im on a vacation so don't think I'm skipping out on the bets It'll just take a while.

And Kilik what you have to put is " BBJD7 tried to tell me that Werdum was going to have a huge 08 but I wouldn't listen."


----------



## MalkyBoy

Any one up for a sig bet i think GG will beat Werdum any takers


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> Any one up for a sig bet i think GG will beat Werdum any takers


I'll take u up on that bet Malcolm, lemme think of a nice sig for u,ok.:thumbsup:


----------



## MalkyBoy

wafb said:


> I'll take u up on that bet Malcolm, lemme think of a nice sig for u,ok.:thumbsup:


okay if GG wins you have to put: 










I should have listened to Malkyboy.


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> okay if GG wins you have to put:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have listened to Malkyboy.


ok If I win, here's your signature till the next PPV.

And add in red letters, " or if you're not game, just send me a sheep and I'll be okay.".:thumb02:


----------



## MalkyBoy

thats really funny just to clarify until UFC 81 not the ultimate fight night?


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> thats really funny just to clarify until UFC 81 not the ultimate fight night?


yeeepper, ufc 81 is what I meant.


----------



## 3DLee

*3 sig bets - Im Taking Joe Daddy*

Im taking Joe Daddy Stevenson. Ill honor the first the people to reply with stipulatioins on your bet. The bet lasts until UFC 82. If Joe wins, I want the challenger to put "Joe Daddy pwnd BJ and 3dlee pwnd me"


----------



## jdun11

jdun11 is still an MMA god, thats ur sig after BJ whoops Joe Daddy!!


----------



## wafb

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-smacktalk/18283-official-mma-forum-signature-avatar-betting-thread.html

figured this might be helpful.


----------



## xeberus

Ill bet.

When BJ beats stevenson I want you to put "Xeberus was right, and I touch myself at night"

 if you dont want to put that I will accept "BJ Penn pwned Joe daddy and Xeberus pwned me"


----------



## hollando

ill take that

your sig should be 

i shall never again question the authority of hollando "the franchise" hollando or bj "the prodigy" penn



xeberus said:


> Ill bet


hey come on brother stipulations need to be posted

nvm im the third its all gravy


----------



## xeberus

hollando said:


> hey come on brother stipulations need to be posted
> 
> nvm im the third its all gravy


I already posted my stipulations and i posted 3rd.


----------



## 3DLee

Gotcha. Jdunn, Hollando and Xeberus. Xeberus, ill accept either of those 2 stipulations you prefer. Sorry if this thread was started out of place. It still made this weekend's ppv a lil more exciting for me. :thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman

damnit


----------



## jdun11

easy money :winner01:


----------



## hollando

******* eh 

3d lee


----------



## Biowza

Is there something up with sigs atm? I can't see anybodys, and I can't find a way to edit my own. I have checked and "show sigs" is on, so I don't know whats going on. So don't think im trying to dodge it bbjd lol


----------



## wafb

Biowza said:


> Is there something up with sigs atm? I can't see anybodys, and I can't find a way to edit my own. I have checked and "show sigs" is on, so I don't know whats going on. So don't think im trying to dodge it bbjd lol


they disable the signatures after a PPV because the forum gets a lot of traffic, and it slows thing down. It'll be activated again soon.


----------



## MalkyBoy

im well surprised there has not been more betting on UFC 81 i got well burned on the last event so im not gamebut this thread usually offers a few laughs


----------



## wafb

Anyone wanna do a sig bet on Henderson vs Silva?


----------



## NikosCC

Pm me if you wanna Sig bet I'm taking Florian..


----------



## Davisty69

*Tired of all the sudden Serra Nuthuggers...Sig bet*

Ok, I'm tired of how many people are jumping on the Serra bandwagon after a single win, simply to be part of the underdog team. 

If you really think Serra is going to win, back it up with a sig bet.

When GSP wins, anyone brave enough to bet me will need to put as their signature...
I am retarded for picking Serra and I broke my ankle jumping off his bandwagon

Who is willing to back up their "prediction?"

I'll take the first 4 bets


----------



## Aaronyman

lol ...definitly not taking that bet... nice sig requirement tho


----------



## Breadfan

LOL I'm not taking any sig bets because I don't want to force myself to be mad when one of them loses

I hope that the sig you'd have to use would be like... "I lost my grip and fell from GSP's nuts. I should have listened to [Name]"


----------



## joey__stalin

Aaronyman said:


> nice sig requirement tho


That it is lol.


----------



## Davisty69

Ok, so I guess this thread was moved here. Does it really seem necessary to have an official thread for this? Just Curious. 

So... No takers on the bet? (if anyone actually reads it here)


----------



## Breadfan

I Guess TB wanted an official thread. I don't see a big problem with sig bets being carried on as conversation in other threads, but alas that is why i am but a peon.

I would take the bet if i felt Strongly about Serra, but since I really just want to see the fight I don't want to necessarily say that i'm on any bandwagon.

I really hope you find someone to take this though.


----------



## Davisty69

Breadfan said:


> I Guess TB wanted an official thread. I don't see a big problem with sig bets being carried on as conversation in other threads, but alas that is why i am but a peon.
> 
> I would take the bet if i felt Strongly about Serra, but since I really just want to see the fight I don't want to necessarily say that i'm on any bandwagon.
> 
> I really hope you find someone to take this though.


Me too. People sure do like to how his win wasn't a fluke and how he is going to tool gsp again. Well... if they were serious about that, they would take the bet.

The funny thing is that I'm not even a huge fan of GSP. I think he's a great fighter and nice guy, but I'm not on his nuts like I am for Randy or Cro Cop. I'm just tired of these Serra bandwagoners.


----------



## Toxic

Davisty69 said:


> Me too. People sure do like to how his win wasn't a fluke and how he is going to tool gsp again. Well... if they were serious about that, they would take the bet.
> 
> The funny thing is that I'm not even a huge fan of GSP. I think he's a great fighter and nice guy, but I'm not on his nuts like I am for Randy or Cro Cop. I'm just tired of these Serra bandwagoners.


I think alot of people are fogetting just how bad of a beating GSP laid on the most domminant WW in history.


----------



## Davisty69

Toxic said:


> I think alot of people are fogetting just how bad of a beating GSP laid on the most domminant WW in history.


Haha, I think people simply open their mouths before their brain gets going. Or they simply like to pick underdogs on the off chance that he wins. Then they can talk a bunch of crap on how they called it all along.

Pansies


----------



## Davisty69

Still no takers? Looks people are all talk. I'll be sure and laugh at everyone after Serra loses. 

And if Serra wins, nobody can say they knew it would happen because if that were true, they would have bet me.


----------



## yorT

Davisty69 said:


> Still no takers? Looks people are all talk. I'll be sure and laugh at everyone after Serra loses.
> 
> And if Serra wins, nobody can say they knew it would happen because if that were true, they would have bet me.


Its amazing how much people say war serra then when it is time to bet, there are no takers :dunno:


----------



## wafb

I'll take Sherk over BJ, anyone interested?


----------



## GKY

wafb said:


> I'll take Sherk over BJ, anyone interested?


Sure I'll take that bet if it's still open.


----------



## ID06

Irvin over Silva

I'll take two bets.


----------



## Cochise

Griffin over Rampage...seeing Amir win just makes me more confident in Forrest taking the Win.


----------



## zath the champ

I have SYLVIA over Fedor. 

Any takers?


----------



## Okami-Fan

Your On ID06


----------



## Josh72

zath the champ said:


> I have SYLVIA over Fedor.
> 
> Any takers?


I'll take that bet :thumb02:


----------



## ID06

Okami-Fan said:


> Your On ID06


Too late, I already made 20 sig bets.


----------



## Okami-Fan

lies your just scared


----------



## ID06

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/38382-so-anyone-interested-new-kind-bet.html


----------



## Toxic

I got Cote over Almeida, everyone seems sure the Predators gonna lose so Im sure there will be some takers.


----------



## Cochise

Toxic said:


> I got Cote over Almeida, everyone seems sure the Predators gonna lose so Im sure there will be some takers.


For some reason no one took me up on Page-Griffin. I'll take you on.

If I win: "7/5/08 the day I fell from Cote's nuts"


----------



## Toxic

Your on, as long as Cote knocks Almedia out then your sig will be, "Damn, Almedia's nuts are slippery after he gets KTFO, I fell right off." If in some weird way Cote gets a decision or lord forbid a sub then I'll have to come up with something else.


----------



## The Legend

Anybody want to do an av bet for Almeida/Cote? I got Almeida, the loser has to have a picture from the fight that the winner chooses. The bet lasts until the next UFC event.

I already got a taker in a different and I am not doing more then 1.


----------



## GKY

Does anyone want to bet on Forrest? I've got Rampage mauling him.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Anyone up for a sig bet I take Lesnar over Herring


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> Anyone up for a sig bet I take Lesnar over Herring



I'll take that bet Malcolm, if I win you have to sport an avy similar to Composure's, right mate.


----------



## MalkyBoy

sure thing, ive checked it out but can you be more specific.

If I win you go with










when I grow up I want to be Vince "Big Daddy" McMahon


----------



## The Legend

Anybody want to do a bet on GSP/Fitch? I'll do one sig and one avy. I got GSP


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> sure thing, ive checked it out but can you be more specific.
> 
> If I win you go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I grow up I want to be Vince "Big Daddy" McMahon


Let's just say you'll be a walking advert for weiners when you rock my signature.:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou

The Legend said:


> Anybody want to do a bet on GSP/Fitch? I got GSP


I'll take you on that one. When GSP loses you pu in your sig:

"I knew deep down GSP would choke again. Why didn't I listen to FunkYou"


----------



## MalkyBoy

wafb said:


> Let's just say you'll be a walking advert for weiners when you rock my signature.:thumb02:


am i gonna have another im only two people short of a threesome tag again?


----------



## wafb

MalkyBoy said:


> am i gonna have another im only two people short of a threesome tag again?


lol, I almost forgot about that. Nah, we'll go in a different direction this time. I'll post your sig in a couple of days, I gotta commish from one of my grafx designers here.:thumb02:


----------



## MJB23

Does anyone want to make a bet on the Florian/Huerta fight? I'm taking Huerta.



wafb said:


> lol, I almost forgot about that. Nah, we'll go in a different direction this time. I'll post your sig in a couple of days, I gotta commish from one of my grafx designers here.:thumb02:


If you want the I love wafb avy with the penises then hit me up.


----------



## wafb

mjbish23 said:


> Does anyone want to make a bet on the Florian/Huerta fight? I'm taking Huerta.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the I love wafb avy with the penises then hit me up.


You read my mind.:thumbsup: It's been a while since I did a avy/sig bet. The last time was with Malkyboy as well.

I'm pulling for Roger too.:thumbsup:


----------



## MalkyBoy

the threesome picture is now my lonely hearts ad.


----------



## MJB23

wafb said:


> You read my mind.:thumbsup: It's been a while since I did a avy/sig bet. The last time was with Malkyboy as well.
> 
> I'm pulling for Roger too.:thumbsup:


I'll get on it and send it to you and that 3some pic was one of the funniest sig bets ever.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Wafb are you on board the Suga train cos I'll sig bet you Chuck wins.


----------



## FunkYou

Any up for a sig bet on the Bisping Leben fight? I got Bisping in this one.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Ok wafb ive got a hammill beating franklin, it'll be a close call but i think he will edge it, care to bet?


----------



## N1™

anybody up for a bet on :

Martin Kampmann vs. Nate Marquardt

im going for Kampmann


----------



## FunkYou

norway1 said:


> anybody up for a bet on :
> 
> Martin Kampmann vs. Nate Marquardt
> 
> im going for Kampmann


I'll take Marquardt In that bet.


----------



## N1™

FunkYou said:


> I'll take Marquardt In that bet.


its on then


----------



## sove

I know it's early, but anyone ready to sig bet on Lesnar v. Couture? I've got Couture. Hell, I think he's going to finish Cock Chestnar.


----------



## NikosCC

Anyone would like to bet on the Cro Cop vs Overeem i will be taking Cro Cop.. PM me for details..


----------



## kilik

Anyone want to bet on Palhares vs Hendo? Ill be taking Palhares.


----------



## Suizida

Anyone wanna bet with me on 89 on any of these fights
i got 
Jardine
Bisping 
Sokoudjou


----------



## G-S-P

Suizida said:


> Anyone wanna bet with me on 89 on any of these fights
> i got
> Jardine
> Bisping
> Sokoudjou



I'll go with Vera. Jardine is an excellent tactician, but Vera has more skills, superior Muay Thai, and a great ground game to boot. It's a tough fight to call primarily because Vera hasn't looked anywhere near as impressive since his utter destruction of Mir two years ago. Many variables may have come into play with Vera's performance against Andy, for instance having come off two consecutive losses, first fight at 205, strenuous cut, etc.

Another thing to take into consideration is Jardine's track record against guys that'll assuredly bring the fight to him. Vera doesn't typically pounce on his opposition, which may give Jardine a big enough window to work his magic outside of the pocket. It'll be an intriguing fight, however I'm inclined to go with Vera here based on crisp striking, constant lateral movement thereby negating Jardine's roughhousing from within distance. Although it wouldn't surprise me in the least if Jardine managed to frustrate Vera for 15 minutes, solely depending on whether or not Vera will be reluctant to stand and trade.


----------



## Toxic

I'll take a mass sig bet on Cote/Silva,

Everyone who acceptes will have to put,
"Well I guess I drank a little to much of Dana's Kool aid, Turns out Silva is human, Should have listened to Toxic"

If Cote loses I'll put "users names, they all tried to tell me that Silva was god, guess Im just to stupid listen" (I can edit this if the group agree on something they like more)

Requirements are you must be an active user with at least 150 posts and a member for at least 2 months. Sign up below I dont care if its 2 or 50. Requirements dont need to be met for paid members.


----------



## MJB23

Ill take that bet.


----------



## FunkYou

I'll take that as well Toxic


----------



## Toxic

MJB23 said:


> Ill take that bet.





FunkYou said:


> I'll take that as well Toxic


 thats 2 in, anyone else?


----------



## Suizida

Im in fo sho. I feel bad for you toxic, but then i realised, you are dissing god


----------



## Davisty69

I'm in Toxic


----------



## Toxic

Suizida said:


> Im in fo sho. I feel bad for you toxic, but then i realised, you are dissing god





Davisty69 said:


> I'm in Toxic


Your both in.


----------



## Aaronyman

i'll take that bet as well toxic


----------



## Toxic

Alrighty so far then I have MJB, FunkYou, Suzida, Davisty and Aaronyman.

Guess the Silva bandwagon isnt as strong as I thought,


----------



## Suizida

Some people don't look here. Maybe hyperlink the post in your sig 

a 5:1 ratio...i thought it would be a lot more also


----------



## Asian Sensation

ill take that bet but i dunno i think we should change around what you ahve to put


----------



## Grotty

Toxic said:


> Alrighty so far then I have MJB, FunkYou, Suzida, Davisty and Aaronyman.
> 
> Guess the Silva bandwagon isnt as strong as I thought,


Ill take that sig bet as well please Toxic,....by the way your not cornering for Silva that night so you can slip him a micky finn are you?? lol.:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic

Asian Sensation said:


> ill take that bet but i dunno i think we should change around what you ahve to put





Grotty said:


> Ill take that sig bet as well please Toxic,....by the way your not cornering for Silva that night so you can slip him a micky finn are you?? lol.:thumb02:



You've both been added, Grotty dont need to, but you dont have there phone number just in case do you?


----------



## kilik

Ill take that sig bet Toxic.


----------



## Toxic

You got it Kilik,


----------



## Toxic

Paid up boys, If there is a rematch I want a chance at payback from all of you though cause that was a pretty shitty ending and I still think Cote can take him.


----------



## Suizida

I would like to put a sig bet against anyone who is going for Nate Quarry against demian Maia, need some light green rep


----------



## MJB23

I think you're forgetting someones name in that sig Toxic.


----------



## Suizida

Suizida said:


> I would like to put a sig bet against anyone who is going for Nate Quarry against demian Maia, need some light green rep


sorry but wanted to see if anyone will take this bet:dunno:


----------



## DA_sasori

*whats a sig bet?*

Dunno what a sig bet is. But I want in. Sig betting lesnar will beat couture via sub or tko.


----------



## MalkyBoy

Im not sure non paid members can have signatures. A signature or sig is a phrase or banner after a members post. mine is wolverine

A sig bet is where if you lose you have to display the signature of the winner choice.


----------



## Bazza89

MalkyBoy said:


> Im not sure non paid members can have signatures. A signature or sig is a phrase or banner after a members post. mine is wolverine
> 
> A sig bet is where if you lose you have to display the signature of the winner choice.


You can have signatures just not with pictures in them.

If you wanna sig bet someone try looking in the Lesnar - Couture thread, I'm sure you'll find a few takers.


----------



## Toxic

DA_sasori said:


> Dunno what a sig bet is. But I want in. Sig betting lesnar will beat couture via sub or tko.


 Sig bets are just fun bets were you can make another user (who bets against you) put something in there sig, paid members sometimes use pictures (usually of a fallen opponent ) here is an example that I had somebody use after the GSP/Sera fight (second one)










but typicaly its just words or a phrase that you put in till the next UFC event or any time specified ahead of time. An example for your situation is you would find somebody who thinks Randy will win, If Lesnar wins you could make the other user put something like "Lesnar will crush every HW including Fedor!!! " Or "I should have listened to X Couture is washed up" of course vugarities or racism etc anything you couldnt type in a post cant be put in a sig, Typically its just one user thinks one person will win another thinks the other fighter will win, usually how they will win doesnt need to be specified.


----------



## FunkYou

I was the one lucky enough to rock the "sera" sig of Toxic's. The cast has come off now and i am feeling a lot better.


----------



## Suizida

Anyone wanna bet on Mir or Rashad PM me for a sig bet


----------



## NikosCC

OK im taking Cro Cop bets. I'm Picking Cro Cop to win this fight lets do a Sig Bet..

If i win you must add:
*"NikosCC Murdered me with a LHK"*

Just PM ME


----------



## Davisty69

What sucks? This thread, or your worthless post?


----------



## Mastermike44

this sucks.


----------



## Evil Ira

Haha, he's baneed on sherdog too:

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/members/mastermike44/


----------



## Davisty69

From the Krystof vs. Vera thread, I'm calling out all the people hanging from Krystof's nuts, and throwing out a sig bet offer for anyone that believes the Krystof hype.


----------



## Mo Issa

Davisty69 i'll sigbet you that krystof beats vera, we can sort out specifics later if u want


----------



## Evil Ira

Davisty69 said:


> From the Krystof vs. Vera thread, I'm calling out all the people hanging from Krystof's nuts, and throwing out a sig bet offer for anyone that believes the Krystof hype.


I will take that.


----------



## JimmyJames

Rashad vs Thiago Silva is soon anybody wanna bet their sig.......

I'm taking Rashad. PM me if you wanna bet.


----------



## Davisty69

Mo Issa said:


> Davisty69 i'll sigbet you that krystof beats vera, we can sort out specifics later if u want





Evil Ira said:


> I will take that.


Damn it, I never collected on these bets


----------

